# الخطوات الواجب تنفذها عند التعامل مع اسطونات الاوكسى استلين واثناء عملية اللحام



## karamhanfy (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل
ان عمليات اللحام باتت من العمليات المهمة فى مجال التبريد والتكيف
ولا بد ان نتعامل مع هذة العمليات بكل حذر او حرص ولا نتعامل معها بتهاون وخاصة لمن يعملون فى محطات انتاج البترول والغاز وفى السطور القادمة سوف اوضح لحضراتكم بعض الاسئلة المهمة للتعامل مع اسطونات الاوكسى استلين
1- الاسلوب المتبع عند نقل الاسطونات فى العمل على سيارة بيك اب او عربة يدوية
يجب بقل الاسطونات فى الصندوق المخصص لها 
اولا ازالة المنظمات من الاسطونات قبل التحميل 
ثانيا التاكد من احكام صممات الاسطونات وانها مغلقة جيداا
ثالثا وضع غطاء الصمامات ورابطه جيداا
تحميل الاسطونات فى وضع راسى وتكون مربوطة جيداا ومثبتة بجنزير فى المركبة او العربة اليدوية
لابد من وضع طفاية حريق ملا زمة لعملية النقل على المركبه
يجب عند انتظار المركبة التى تحمل الاسطونات ان تنتظر فى مكان ظل او تحت اى مظلة
محظور عمل الاتى اثناء عملية النقل
لا تدخن اثناء عملية النقل
ممنوع وضع الوقود فى براميل او اى شىء ونقله مع الاسطونات 
يجب ان تكون المركبة مجهزة بكابل تسريب الشحنة الكهربية
لا تترك الاسطونات بدون حراسة حيث تكون عرضة لاشخاص الغير مصرح لهم با ستخدمها
يجب بعد ملى ء الاسطونات التاكد من احكام الصمامات عمل اختبار تنفيس بالصابون
لا يجب استخدام الاسطونات وهى محمله على السيارة حيث لا بد من اخراجها الى الهواء قبل الاستخدام
لا يجب نقل نقل اسطونات الكسجين والاستلين معا فى مركبة واحدة وان كان لا بد يجب ان يكون بينهم على الاقل مسافة 3 متر بينهم
على قدر المستطاع يجب نقل الاسطونات فى سيارة مفتوحة وتجنب السيارات المغلقة
كيفية تخزين اسطونات اللحام
اولا منطقة تخزين الاسطونات يجب ان تكون جيدة التهويةويفضل ان تكون فى الهواء الطلق
يجب حماية منطقة التخزين من العوامل الجوية الغير مرغوب فيها ولا يكون ذلك على حساب التهوية
يوجد اثنين نموذج لتخزين الاسطونات كما توضح الصور 
النموذج A ان تخزن الاطونات الاكسجين والاستلين ويفصل بينهم جدار نارى وقل وقت يتحمله هذا الجدار هو 4 ساعات ضد الحرارة والنار
اما النموذج B فيجب على الاقل ان يفصل بين اسطونات الاكسجين عن اسطونات الغاز 3 متر على الاقل






يجب التعامل مع جميع الاسطونات على انها مملواه بغض النظر على الكمية التى بداخلها
يحذر التدخين فى منطقة التخزين
يجب وضع عدد مناسب من طفايات الحريق حسب عدد الاسطونات وهذا حسب تعليمات ادارة السلامة
يجب عدم تحديد منطقة التخزين بالقرب من اى مصادر للاشتعال
يجب عزل الاسطونات الفارغة اول باول بعيداا عن منطقة التخزين
يجب وضع لافته تحذرية بانها مواد تخزين قابلة لاشتعال وممنوع التدخين او اى مصادر للاشتعال
لا يجب دهان الاسطونات اذا لحق بها صدى او ضرر او قذارة ويرك الامر لشركة ملىء وصيانة الاسطونات لتحديد مدى الضرر واستبدال الاسطوانة التالفة ان لزم الامر
لا يجب ترك الاسطونات فى منطقة التخزين عرضة للاشخاص الغير مصرح لهم 
واليكم اعضاء المنتدى موصفات مناطق التخزين

اولا انشا هذة المناطق يجب ابعادها عن المبانى المحيطة وان لم يكن فيتم انشاهاء بمواد غير قابلة للاختراق وتتحمل حوائطها وسقفها النار لمدة لا تقل عن 4 ساعات حى تمكن فرق الاطفاء من اخماد الحريق لا قدر الله قبل انهيار المبى
يجب تصميم ارضية هذة الاماكن مرتفعة عن الارض بحيث يمنع اى مركبة او رافعة من الاصطدام بالاسطونات 
يجب محصارة هذة المبانى باسوار محكمة حتى لا تكون عرضة لا شخاص الغير مصرح لهم والعبث بمحتويات المخزن
الاجزاء الكهربية من انارة الى خلافه الواجب تركيبها فى هذ الاماكن يجب ان تكون مطابقة للموصفات العالمية طبقا للاستندار الخاص بهدة الاماكن 
ابواب هذا المخازن يجب ان تفتح للخارج لسرعة الاستجابة فى حالات الطوارىء لا قدر الله
يجب ان لا تحتوى هذة الاماكن على اى مصدر من مصادر الاشتعال
يجب عمل حساب التهوية عند تصميم هذة الاماكن اما تهويه طبيعية او صناعية
يجب بناء الحوائط من مواد مضادة لاطلاق النار حسب الموصفات العالمية
ما الخطوات الوجب اتباعها عند نقل الاسطونات يدويا
اولا يجب اختيار الوسيلة الصحيحة لذلك وهى العربة اليدوية 
ممنوع نقل الاسطونات فى وضع افقى وخاصة الاستلين فذلك فيه خطورة شديدة
ممنوع دحرجة الاسطونات على الارض منعا باتا 
يجب وضع غطاء الصمامات عند النقل اليدوى ايضا
يجب تثبيت الاسطونات جيدا فى العربة اليدوية بالجنزير قبل التحرك
يحذر استخدام اى رافعة لرفع الاسطونات وهى حرة ولا بد قبل استخدام الرافعة لذلك وضع الاسطونات فى الصندوق المخصص لذلك وتثبيتها جيداا قبل الرفع
يحذر حذرا شديدا رفع الاسطونات باى حبل او ماشابه وربطها من الصمامات فذلك يعرضنا الى خطر شديد
يجب توخى الحظر عند نقل الاسطونات والتنقل بها صعودا اونزولا على السلالم وبين الطوبق ويجب تجنب ذلك كلما امكن
يجب عدم القاء اسطونات الغاز واستخدمها فى وضع افقى وان راينا اسطوانة موضوعة افقيا يجب وضعها فورا فى وضع افقى ولا نستخدمها الابعد مرور 12 ساعة على الاقل 
لاعطاء فرصة للاستيون اعادة التوزيع بالتساوى بين ثنايا الحجر الخفاف الموجود داخل الاسطونة لضمان الاشتعال الجيد وعدم حدوث مشاكل 
اخوانى يجب عمل اختبار تنفيس بالصابون فى كل مر نستخدم فيها اسطونات اللحام
ويجب ايضا باستمرار اجراء فحص سريع للخرطيم ومراجعة طقم وعدة اللحام قبل الاستخدام واستبعاد التالف واستبداله فوراا ولا تجازف وتراهن على حياتك وحياة من معك فى العمل
* ال FLASHBACK ARRESTORS ما هو وما هى فوائده
هومانع ارتداد الشرر او الوميض او اى نيران مرتددة من اداة اللحام الى الخراطيم ومنع وصول النار الى الاسطونات وهذا هو اهم هدف وهو يعمل ايضا كصمام عدم رجوع
اسباب ال FLASHBACK
اولا الضغوط الغير صحيحة لتغذية الخراطيم
استخدام ادوات لحام غير مطابقة للموصفات اوغير معتمدة اومستهلكة او تالفة
وجود سدد او ضيق فى فوهة اللهب 
يجب ان يكون معدل تدفق الغاز اقل من معدل السحب حيث لا نعطى فرصة للاسيتون السائل مغادرة الاسطوانة بدون غاز الاستلين وهذا هو السبب الرائيسى فى حدوث ظاهرة ال FLASHBACK
هل يجب الاستغناء عن ال FLASHBACK
الاجابة لايجب الاستغناء عن الفلاش باك باى حال من الاحوال لانه من الادوات المهمة لاتمام عملية لحام امنه ولا بد ان يركب فى مجموعة اللحام 
ومكان تركيب الفلاش باك هو لو طول خراطيم اللحام اقل من 3 متر يتم تركيبه فى خروج المنظم مباشرة وان كان طول خراطيم اللحام اطول من 3 متر يتم تركيب اثنين واحد فى خروج المنظم مباشرة والاخر فى مقدمة الخراطيم وذلك حى يكون احدهم غطاء للثانى ومنع ارتداد الشررلاسطوانة الغاز وبالتالى منع حدوث كارث لا قدر الله*
اقدم اليكم اخوانى بعض الصور 
وهذة الصورة لمواصفات مجموعة اللحام





وهذة صورة لل FLASHBACK ARRESTORS ومكان تركيبه





الاحتيطات الواجب تنفذها قبل واثنا عملية اللحام
اولا تجهيز الاتى 
عمل فحص سريع لعدة اللحام
لا بد من وجود طفاية حريق عند الاسطونات واخرى بجوار الشخص الذى يقوم بعملية اللحام
لا بد من وجود باطنية حريق لاستخدمها فى حالة الطوارىء او اصابة اى شخص بحروق لا قدر الله وممنوع منعا باتا استخدام طفايات الحريق فى حالة لا قدر الله اشتعال النار فى اى شخص لان الطفاية فى هذة الحالة ومع الاشخاص بالذات حيث ان البودر اوثانى اكسيد الكربون تسبب اختناق للشخص المصاب وممكن الموضوع يوصل للوفاة من استخدام الطفاية وليس من الحريق + عملية اتلاف الانسجة والجلد التالف للشخص المصاب 
وفى هذة الحالة بدون تفكير مع الاشخاص نستخدم فورا بطانية الحريق
يجب ارتداء النظارات الواقيه اثناء عملية اللحام
يجب ارتداء مريلة اللحام لتفادى سقوط اى شرر او اى معدن متوهج على الجسم
يجب ايضا ارتداء قفازا اللحام اثناء العملية لحماية ايدينا من النار
يجب ايضا عزل الوحدة جيداا والتاكد من عدم وجود ضغط بداخلها 
يجب اتباع تعليمات السلامة واستخراج تصاريح العمل الازمة
وخاصة فى مواقع البترول والغاز
بالنسبة لمواقع البترول والغاز يجب عمل قياس مستمر للغازات القابله لاشتعال من قبل رجل السلامة طوال واثناء عملية اللحام
وخصوصا فى المناطق المصنفة مناطق خطرة
اخوانى اعتقد انى بذلك استوفيت عملية اللحام من الالف الى الياء
وان كنت وفقت فمن الله وان كنت نسيت اى شى فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان
لا تنسونا بالدعاء
كرم نصار


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

مشكور على اضافتك 
بارك الله فيك وسسد خطاك الى ما يحبة ويرضاه
​


----------



## karamhanfy (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*وجزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك يا باشمهندس ابرهيم وعلمك من عنده علما تنفع به الامة 
اخوك كرم نصار


----------



## المتكامل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية والحقيقة شرح ممتاز لعملية الامن الصناعي و التنفيذ وخاصة انها مواد قابلة للانفجار ايظا


----------



## ductlator (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الله ينور ياكرم شوفت عرفتك ازاى


----------



## karamhanfy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس*

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس مصطفى شهادة اعتز بيها وفى انتظار جديد موضوعاتك الجميلة


----------



## حمزة بكر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الافاده وبارك الله فيك وياريت تعيد التنبيه على وضع المواد البتروليه السائله بالقرب من اسطوانات الغاز لان كان فيه نقاش فى الملتقى بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## طاقات معطله (30 يناير 2009)

لقد كان موضوعا شيقا وخاصة تاكيدك على خطوات السلامه المهنيه الى افضل ان شاء الله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الطيبه والمفيده واحب ان اضيف
يجب اختيار نوع الاضاءه التي في مكان التخزين على ان تكون من النوع الذي يعمل على البطاريه وليس الكهرباء وذالك لتجنب اشتعال الغاز اذا كان هنالك تسريب من احدى الاسطوانات لانه في حال استخدام الكهرياء قد يحدث شرر كهربي0


----------



## بهجت عارف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على الموضوع وياريت لو اسهبت في شرح الفلاش باك وياريت لو صورة ها الجهاز تضهر على الشاشه


----------



## علي كنونه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
مشكور على هذه الملاحظات المهمة , في السلامة الصناعية لهكذا منظومة , ومن الاخطار الواجب اتخاذ الحيطة منها : - 
1-نظافة كفوف العمل من الزيوت والدهون اثناء اللحام بمنظومة الاوكسي استيلين .
2-نظافة عدة العمل من الزيوت والدهون لخاصة بربط منظومة قياس ضغط الاوكسجين. 
وشكرا ً ..


----------



## سعد العادلى (28 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## اديب اديب (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسسد خطاك الى ما يحبة ويرضاه


----------



## fared.elsayed (23 يناير 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدنى انا محتاج مسروع عن الاسمنت مشروع تخرج وعايز 
الملف
word
أو power point
وعايز يكون فية تطبيق عملى ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## آدم محمد آدم (10 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزالله عنا سيدنا محمد ما هو أهله الذى قال ( من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنة) فنسأل الله لكتاب المقالة ان يسهل له طريقه فى الدنيا والآخرة.
والله الموفق


----------



## تهاني18 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على الشرح الكافي و الوافي أخي الكريم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 فبراير 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الكبير وشرحك الوافى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 فبراير 2011)

شرح ممتاز يا بش مهندس كرم 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mechanic power (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## سعد سحاب (12 فبراير 2011)

*مشاركة جدا جدا قيمة , بارك الله فيك على الطرح الشيق والرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## drmady (10 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مايو 2013)

احسنت وجزاك اللة خير جزاء.

البغدادي


----------



## عمران احمد (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------

